# People who sellotape envelopes....



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

What the fuck is that all about then? An envelope is designed to be self sealing, usually.....

But this flame is on 2 levels...

1) those who sellotape the seal down....
2) those who use a whole roll of the stuff to sellotape ALL the fucking edges down

The first category are just plain annoying, but at least a letter opener or careful use of fingers get around the problem.... but people who sellotape the entire fucking envelope together should be taken out, shot in the stomach, have their arms ripped off and be beaten around the head with the wet ends, before finally being forcefed their own genitals......

If your envelope won't stick down properly, don't be so fucking pikey - go and buy some proper ones!!

I get sent a lot of cheques through the post, and have accidentally ripped a couple because it would take a team of forensic scientists to break into some of these envelopes without harming the contents!!

Fuckers.....


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

What about companies that send you freepost self-addressed envelopes that don't seal properly? You have to use sellotape on them.  Either that or staple the envelope shut.


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

> Posted on: Today at 12:26pm
> What about companies that send you freepost self-addressed envelopes that don't seal properly? You have to use sellotape on them


Derrr. And exactly who are you going to send that envelope to? It's self-addressed, so it goes back to the people who sent it to you. Tehrefore use nails, pins, staples, superglue, whatever; it's their problem, not JampoTTs...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Can we all chip in and buy a big roll of sellotape, and make sure all of Jampott's TTOC mail is well and truly sealed?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL ... I love the taste of envelopes! I can't lick enough ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I can't lick enough ;D


Some of the best words a lady can utter...

Sorry.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Some of the best words a lady can utter...
> 
> Sorry.


Didn't your mother teach you not to talk with your mouth full


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Hmm, all sounds a bit irrational to me ;D


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Some of the best words a lady can utter...
> 
> Sorry.


LOL, very nearly pissed my wickers... ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> LOL ... I love the taste of envelopes! Â I can't lick enough Â ;D


Why don't you save your saliva and lick something tastier? )


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> Why don't you save your saliva and lick something tastier? )


Like a first class stamp....they taste far superior than either second class or Office World 'lick and stick' envelopes.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

> What the fuck is that all about then?


Sorry dude - thats me!!! Only because I brought some tesco blue and white stripey envelopes and the glue is [email protected], so you have to use sellotape or it all falls open.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

LOL! Me too - cheap envelopes, employer's Sellotape!

Well, I am saving up for a new car.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Tell you what else I love licking .... Tongue Twister Ice lollies ;D previously known as Tangle Twisters. They are really yummy!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Tell you what else I love licking .... Tongue Twister Ice lollies Â ;D previously known as Tangle Twisters. Â They are really yummy! Â


Now that you started don't stop!! What else do you like licking? ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rossi's Ice Creams with a flake 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Willy Wonka Super Sour Ice Lollies

or if I can't get 'em, Fruit Pastille Ice Lollies

But unfortunately not allowed either on my diet now...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Like a first class stamp....they taste far superior than either second class or Office World 'lick and stick' envelopes.


I thought all stamps were self-adhesive now?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nah, if you buy in "Books" or sheets from a Post Office they are, but the PO still sells the lick and stick type, especially in the different denominations.......


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm now going to change my stance on this (although I'm not sure what it was in the first place). Just got a replacement Aqualisa shower head in the post:

Layer 1 - jiffy envelope with 3 layers of sellotape.
Layer 2 - a jiffy bag stuck with sellotape and two staples
Layer 3 - a cardboard box stuck with sellotape.

Took me about 5 minutes to open the package (including 4 minutes to pop all the bubbles).

I hope this helps.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Actually, I think the worst things to undo are those shrink-wrapped things in the really hard plastic. Even with scissors or a knife they are near-impossible to get into...


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Actually, I think the worst things to undo are those shrink-wrapped things in the really hard plastic. Even with scissors or a knife they are near-impossible to get into...


...or a bag of Kettle Chips.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Or those tiny individual milk cartons. Designed to boost the profits of dry cleaners!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

or ketchup sachets

oh and the wrappers on new CD's :-/


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Or a tin of sweetcorn with the loop already in and it snaps right off when you attempt to put your finger in it to pull it  and breaks your nails too :'(


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Or anything sent my John Selman...

twat!

;D ;D ;D

john, did you get my crisp tenner, btw?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

My dear chap Â ;D many thanks .

I wont mention the XXX's Â to anyone ! :-*

Been waiting all day for this post to see your reaction! Â ;D

Glad you liked it, just so happened it was up when I was wrapping your present !

Hope it fits Â  Â (Staples AND sellotape ! but note I did tape over the staples incase your postie ripped his finger open and covered your letter box with his fluids !!!)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I was asking for that 

I've not opened it yet.... need to find some sharp objects to tunnel my way in!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

;D ;D 8) :-*


----------

